# Experienced mommy looking for new babies in Tacoma WA area!



## VetTechRatMomma (May 24, 2015)

Hey guys! 

So, If you've seen my other post about having a pet ratty with a crazy work schedule, you'll know that I had to leave my baby boy Ashe back in Ohio when I moved back home. I'm finally settled and in a good place to finally fill my little ratty void-ed heart. I would go to a pet store and buy a couple from there since they're so cheap, but I would much rather take some babies off of someone else's hands. 

I'm looking for two rats ideally. I would rather same-sexed pairs since I know that neutered/spayed ratties are much more expensive and getting them neutered/spayed can also run a little pricey. Unfortunately, I don't have much to spend on the rats themselves, as I would need to buy a cage and such still if it isn't included. My absolute most would probably be $100. So if I can only buy one baby from you, that's fine by me. I can most certainly come back later when I have a little more to spend! I would like to buy a baby, as it's easier to acclimate them to my hectic schedule and bond with them. But I'm not opposed to taking an older rat too! I live in the South Hill/Graham area of Tacoma WA and can meet someone as far as Downtown Tacoma. 

So, just to recap, cuz I know that's a lot of text:

Two rats, ideally. But I'll take only one if I have to!
$100 limit for the babies themselves. Of course, If you're wanting to get rid of their cage, toys, food, etc also I will pay more!
Prefer babies, but will take older rats too.
Same sex pairs unless you're looking to pretty much give away your spayed/neutered furries.
In the Tacoma/ South Hill/ Graham area of Washington.
I will also be posting an ad on Craigslist if you're more comfortable contacting me through there. I will add the link right [----here---] when I get it up.

Thank you so much!


----------

